# A new literary genre in development...



## El Furicuazo (Apr 24, 2009)

Among the five main & widely used literary genres (novel, poetry, essay, story/tale, theatrical script), none satisfies my writing style for storytelling.  To solve it, I decided to usw what I call the "novel/tale/theatrical script hybrid".  With it, I take what I consider the best from each of the genres that are combined to form it; & also discard what I consider as bad from them.  To shortly describe it, it's like a complex story that reads like a theatrical script, with a plot that develops as a novel, & it's aimed to be understanded as a story/tale.  The way I combine them is the following:

-From the novel, I take the macrocosmical perspective because it permits intrincate & interesting plot developments, as well as the subplot advantages.  From this genre I get rid of its overly-detailed descriptions found in narration (I'd say that's the worst part of it).

-From the story/tale, I take the didactic focus they often have, as well as its rather easy undertandability (which also they often have).  I get rid of its microcosmical perspective, because it's too simplistic for my style.

-From the theatrical script, I use the guide tags of dialogue, actions & descriptions (dialogues introduced by narration are hard to follow & take too much space).  This actually makes it much more easy to follow the plot & save time on descriptive narrations; & it also makes the story develop through what characters say, do, think & feel.  I get rid of the projection's rigidness & exaggerations; since the genre I'm developing is not primarily intended to be potrayed as a play.

I'm not sure whether there is already a formally established genre with this characteristics.  I would like to hear your comments, doubts, citiques & opinions about the topic.

To read a text on this format, you may enter the following links (they're not the links for direct downloading:

- "The Final Combat" (.rtf = Wordpad file)
- "The Final Combat" (.doc = Microsoft Word file)

* Note: the aforementioned text is somewhat long (takes about 35-45 minutes on average to read it).  Any other details about that text you may need are in the info. included in the files themselves.


----------



## Scienda (Apr 28, 2009)

Having read through the first half of the file, I find it feels very much like drama with poorly delineated and defined stage direction. 

On a broader note, I think you need to provide more information on what you think composes the features of each literary genre as you see it.  I think before anyone can really offer insight on this, you really do need to offer a better set of definitions. 

Personally, I'd divide literature into Poetry, Prose, Drama; I will allow, however, that you clearly see it differently than I.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 28, 2009)

We tend to use "genre" to describe general topics, if you will, which are written about, such as what Scienda mentioned along with fantasy, science fiction, and smaller subgenres thereof. It is however, apparently not inappropriate to refer to the format as a genre, either.

That being said, the script dialogue format tends to be frowned upon outside of theatric circles. On the internet, it's generally taken a sign of amateurism of the highest degree. I didn't really see how you were blending genres as you claim, it felt like script with narration in between.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 28, 2009)

For you all to know, at least in Spanish (my native language), literary genres are the structures/formats used to develop literary works; having as the five main ones the novels, stories, poetry, essays & theater/theatrical scripts.  I am relatively inexperienced in the literary field (when compared to many of you), so I am willing to listen to your critiques, comments & observations.  Even so, I would want to discuss in-depth this topic with anyone interested on it, before I change my mind & approach.


----------

